# Doing your own oil change???



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

How much does it cost you to do your own oil change? I have a local mechanic that charges $25 for an oil change, new filter and up to 5 qts oil.

Not really sure it is worth it to change my oil myself.


----------



## Mikeoftulsa (Dec 10, 2018)

That's not a bad price if it includes the oil and filter.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

Thats a good price but there is no way that is full synthetic. I do my own full synthetic for approximately $30, which will usually cost $59-$79 if you have someone do it.

What kind of oil you using?


----------



## Matt Uterak (Jul 28, 2015)

FLKeys said:


> How much does it cost you to do your own oil change? I have a local mechanic that charges $25 for an oil change, new filter and up to 5 qts oil.
> 
> Not really sure it is worth it to change my oil myself.


That is a great deal.

Even an efficient home oil changer is going to spend more than 30 minutes all in + materials. Even the cheapest oil is $2 qt + a $4-8 filter.


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

My car calls for 5W-30 so that is what it gets.


----------



## RebULfyt (Jun 3, 2019)

Seamus said:


> Thats a good price but there is no way that is full synthetic. I do my own full synthetic for approximately $30, which will usually cost $59-$79 if you have someone do it.
> 
> What kind of oil you using?


Right. I do mine full synthetic for between $25 and 30.


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

Matt Uterak said:


> That is a great deal.
> 
> Even an efficient home oil changer is going to spend more than 30 minutes all in + materials. Even the cheapest oil is $2 qt + a $4-8 filter.


If I buy a case of 12 oil filters at a time I can get them for just under $3 each. I think 5 qt jugs of oil were around $18 each. So that is around $21 if I do it myself. Don't really have a convenient place to do oil changes so I'm thinking paying the $25 is the best deal.


----------



## BigRedDriver (Nov 28, 2018)

FLKeys said:


> My car calls for 5W-30 so that is what it gets.


That can be regular oil, synthetic blend or full synthetic. For regular, the price you pay is just OK, for full synthetic it would be incredible.

I use full synthetic. I wait for a sale that happens a few times a year and buy full synthetic for $14.95 a gallon and stock up.


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

BigRedDriver said:


> That can be regular oil, synthetic blend or full synthetic. For regular, the price you pay is just OK, for full synthetic it would be incredible.
> 
> I use full synthetic. I wait for a sale that happens a few times a year and buy full synthetic for $14.95 a gallon and stock up.


I doubt it is full synthetic, change the oil every 5,000 miles, do I really need full synthetic? I know at my work place we change the oil every 25,000 miles using Amsoil full synthetic. But we rotate our work trucks out every 3 years so I'm not sure what the long term benefits are of the Amsoil other than having the trucks on the road more often instead of in the shop for oil changes.


----------



## Mikeoftulsa (Dec 10, 2018)

I used to work for an oil company that made all kinds of oil and other oil based fluids. I miss the deal i would get. I spent like 30.00 for 6 gallons of full synthetic.


----------



## BigRedDriver (Nov 28, 2018)

FLKeys said:


> I doubt it is full synthetic, change the oil every 5,000 miles, do I really need full synthetic? I know at my work place we change the oil every 25,000 miles using Amsoil full synthetic. But we rotate our work trucks out every 3 years so I'm not sure what the long term benefits are of the Amsoil other than having the trucks on the road more often instead of in the shop for oil changes.


I'm no expert, maybe someone else that knows better can chime in, but when I change my full synthetic at 5K it looks pretty knarly. Not sure I would trust it over that amount. And most of my miles are in town, which I believe is harder on motor oil than highway.


----------



## TPAMB (Feb 13, 2019)

9 Quarts of Mobile1 Synthetic and filter, $55.90 on my one SUV and $119.00 on the other (diesel). I do the labor myself. About 45 minutes.


----------



## CarpeNoctem (Sep 12, 2018)

FLKeys said:


> If I buy a case of 12 oil filters at a time I can get them for just under $3 each. I think 5 qt jugs of oil were around $18 each. So that is around $21 if I do it myself. Don't really have a convenient place to do oil changes so I'm thinking paying the $25 is the best deal.


I wouldn't trust an oil filter that only costs $.25 retail. And while cost doesn't necessarily mean quality, you can research and see which filters are better. To each their own...


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

CarpeNoctem said:


> I wouldn't trust an oil filter that only costs $.25 retail. And while cost doesn't necessarily mean quality, you can research and see which filters are better. To each their own...


Not $0.25 each if I buy a case of 12 the filters are $3.00 each. $36 for the case of 12.


----------



## Gilby (Nov 7, 2017)

FLKeys said:


> If I buy a case of 12 oil filters at a time I can get them for just under $3 each. I think 5 qt jugs of oil were around $18 each. So that is around $21 if I do it myself. Don't really have a convenient place to do oil changes so I'm thinking paying the $25 is the best deal.


And don't forget recycling the used oil. I think you are better off having it done for that very reasonable price.


----------



## Illini (Mar 14, 2019)

For $25, keep your fingers clean and let your mechanic do it.


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

I can pay $35 for a mechanic to do it with standard oil, or I can spend $20 and do it myself with full synthetic.

I do it myself now. Not because of the $15 saving, but because I don't have to wait 90 minutes in the lobby while they are servicing my car. I do it myself to save time. I use full synthetic because it only costs a few dollars more than regular oil. I'm not so convinced it does much for my car.


----------



## nosurgenodrive (May 13, 2019)

FLKeys said:


> How much does it cost you to do your own oil change? I have a local mechanic that charges $25 for an oil change, new filter and up to 5 qts oil.
> 
> Not really sure it is worth it to change my oil myself.


groupon is your friend.


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

FLKeys said:


> My car calls for 5W-30 so that is what it gets.


It's probably synthetic instead of dino oil. It does make a difference..


----------



## BigRedDriver (Nov 28, 2018)

Gilby said:


> And don't forget recycling the used oil. I think you are better off having it done for that very reasonable price.


Recycling here is free.


----------



## RideshareUSA (Feb 7, 2019)

FLKeys said:


> How much does it cost you to do your own oil change? I have a local mechanic that charges $25 for an oil change, new filter and up to 5 qts oil.
> 
> Not really sure it is worth it to change my oil myself.


Takes me only 15-20 minutes to change my oil and I know the job is done right. The savings are nice too, I guess!
Mobil 1 Extended performance oil
and filter.
Every 10-12,000 miles.
Car runs great!


----------



## Alabama Lou (Feb 4, 2019)

If your thing about doing it yourself consider this:

Most importantly..where is your oil filter located. Top access through the hood or bottom access only.

If you have easy access to your oil filter from the top then you can purchase an oil suction pump. This would also eliminate
having to jack up the car to remove the oil plug. That's how I do mine on a 328 Diesel.

As long as you have access to the dipstick you can use a top pump. It takes me 15 minutes to do my oil and filter changes.

Two great things about changing your own oil:

You buy great brands and grades at your own price. Usually Walmart is cheapest and have unusual modern formulas on hand. Or order online and pick up the brand you want in store.

Buy quality filters in bulk online.

Plus when you change your own oil the car begins to love you back.

Price wise its the same as getting a crappy oil change. Oil changes can be very crappy. Oil places switch out your larger filter with a smaller filter. Much smaller. You have no idea the exact formula of the oil they use but will be pumping the cheapest stuff they can buy in there. 

You will do oil changes more often and be able to do them on your own time.


----------



## CarpeNoctem (Sep 12, 2018)

FLKeys said:


> Not $0.25 each if I buy a case of 12 the filters are $3.00 each. $36 for the case of 12.


Ahh ,my bad. I thought you meant $3 per case.


----------



## The Texan (Mar 1, 2019)

AND, since a court ruling many years ago,
Any oil that's been 'treated' a certain way- that is still Dimo oil- can be called Full synthetic.

Sorry, not going to look up and post the link, but back in the early 2000's, I had the link on my Truck forum site.

It's still probably better, even though it is still Dino oil in reality


----------



## UberBeemer (Oct 23, 2015)

FLKeys said:


> How much does it cost you to do your own oil change? I have a local mechanic that charges $25 for an oil change, new filter and up to 5 qts oil.
> 
> Not really sure it is worth it to change my oil myself.


Depends on cost of materials and disposal. Synthetic oil is about $28 per gal., and filter can be anywhere from $10 to $30.

That's my car. So $25 would be a bargain.


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

I do my own oil changes when the weather is nice, since I don't have a heated garage. Fortunately I can drive my car on ramps without hitting the bumper on them. The filter on my Elantra is located in a very nice place that I can access easily.

I use full synthetic which is $30-40 for 5 qts, depending on sale price at O'Reilley. I use Castrol Edge High Mileage and a Wix or Purolator filter...no Fram cardboard/string/glue crap. Filter is like $5-10.

I change it about every 10,000 miles. But in between I end up adding a couple/few quarts (at $10 each) because my car burns oil apparently. Good enough.


----------



## BigBadJohn (Aug 31, 2018)

"Synthetic" oil is just Dino oil that has been refined more than standard oil. Today's regular oil is 10X the quality of oil of 20 years ago. Synthetic oil is no better than most regular oils. Check the API oil ratings on your bottle of oil. It is now SN Plus.

Unless you are running in the Indy 500, you are wasting what little money you are making doing rideshare.

The more important item:
Be sure that your oil filter has an anti- drain back valve built into the filter. This valve stops the oil from draining back down into your oil pan when you shut-off your engine. This prevents a "dry start" when you start your engine the next time. A dry start will scar your cylinder walls and lead to an early engine demise. Toyota, Honda and GM oil filters have this valve. Cheap filters used at the "Quickie Oil Change" chains use the cheapest crappy filters they can get.


----------



## Western Warrior (Jan 20, 2015)

I built a ramp out of 2x4s since my Prius bumper didn’t clear the Harbor Freight ramp. Makes getting under the car so much easier.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

BigRedDriver said:


> but when I change my full synthetic at 5K it looks pretty knarly.


I noticed a difference in the appearance of the used oil when I was driving a lot of Uber miles. Those stop and go urban miles can be tough on a car. That used oil was very dark in color. Previously, the used oil looked almost new was it was coming out.

FWIW, my car's manual calls for fully synthetic, and I use Mobil1. I drive an Acura RDX.

Acuras (and Hondas too, I think) use an oil life indicator instead of a fixed number of miles. It supposedly calculates remaining oil life in percent, based on the type of miles driven. But I didn't notice much difference in that, between the types of driving I was doing. And I've never been able to find the underlying algorithm anywhere.



BigBadJohn said:


> Synthetic" oil is just Dino oil that has been refined more than standard oil.


That is not a correct statement.

Synthetic oil is very significantly different from conventional oil in how it's made. The Wikipedia entry on synthetic oil is a good one.


----------



## MyJessicaLS430 (May 29, 2018)

FLKeys said:


> How much does it cost you to do your own oil change? I have a local mechanic that charges $25 for an oil change, new filter and up to 5 qts oil.
> 
> Not really sure it is worth it to change my oil myself.


See the invoice copy from the previous maintenance. I have no idea why people would like to do the job themselves while it can be done by the dealer for about $30. They know what the best is for my car. Not only do I keep myself free from dirt and grease (I watched my dad doing that before, no thanks particularly with the heat in TX), there is also free wifi, coffee and doughnuts. Tired of waiting? My service advisor is always happy to offer me their latest ES / RX models as a loaner ?.










This is something interesting to Lexus vehicles: when you open the hood, there is a large cover that hides the engine underneath (We, the owners are not expected to work on our cars). Okay I simply let the certified pros to do their jobs!


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

I get my oil and filter changed at Walmart every 3,000 miles for $19.99. That's for basic 5W-20.

There's no reason for me to do it.


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

FLKeys said:


> How much does it cost you to do your own oil change? I have a local mechanic that charges $25 for an oil change, new filter and up to 5 qts oil.
> 
> Not really sure it is worth it to change my oil myself.


Mobil synthetic 19.99
ac Delco filter 6.79
Knowing it was actually done.... Priceless


----------



## RideshareUSA (Feb 7, 2019)

Coachman said:


> I get my oil and filter changed at Walmart every 3,000 miles for $19.99. That's for basic 5W-20.
> 
> There's no reason for me to do it.


Yes there is, dude.........your taking your car to WalMart for service!


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

RideshareUSA said:


> Yes there is, dude.........your taking your car to WalMart for service!


@Coachman is a legend around here...I'm not going to criticize his methods.


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

RideshareUSA said:


> Yes there is, dude.........your taking your car to WalMart for service!


They drain the oil, they put the new oil in, and they change the filter. Am I missing something?


----------



## RideshareUSA (Feb 7, 2019)

Coachman said:


> They drain the oil, they put the new oil in, and they change the filter. Am I missing something?


No. But eventually they will. I speak from experience.



RideshareUSA said:


> No. But eventually they will. I speak from experience.


Put it this way. I wouldn't let the grease monkeys at Walmart change my air freshener hanging off my rearview mirror!


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

Lube jobs are messy. Shops can do it easily and more economically because they have racks and they buy in bulk. Ideally, they only profit because they "find" other things on your vehicle that need servicing. Heed their advice when they inspect your vehicle, and decide then & there if it's something that needs servicing and if you can fix it yourself. Meanwhile, allow the shops to lube & oil your vehicle and allow them to clean all the mess up, because it's affordable and convenient for you.


----------



## Bigdawg2014 (Jun 14, 2019)

Gilby said:


> And don't forget recycling the used oil. I think you are better off having it done for that very reasonable price.


Where I'm from used oil is sprayed on dirt roads to keep dust down.


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

RideshareUSA said:


> No. But eventually they will. I speak from experience.
> 
> 
> Put it this way. I wouldn't let the grease monkeys at Walmart change my air freshener hanging off my rearview mirror!


I used to have my oil changed at the expensive mechanic I took my car too. I would pay $59 for an oil and filter change.

The thing is, they had the part time summer interns doing the oil changes.


----------



## TomTheAnt (Jan 1, 2019)

Gotta love internet oil threads... :roflmao: 

Anyway... If you think you are getting proper oil change for 25 bucks, then go for it. I buy two 5qt. jugs of Mobil 1 from WalMart for 25 bucks (give/take a couple bucks, depending on the deal), buy Wix 57060 filter from O’Reilly for 8 bucks and get to it. Need two jugs since I need 6 quarts for my truck and my wife’s Tahoe, but the other jug lasts several oil changes. 

So, 35-40 bucks for me. It costs what it costs. Not going to pay anybody to do it.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

MyJessicaLS430 said:


> I have no idea why people would like to do the job themselves while it can be done by the dealer for about $30.


Because whenever I take my car to an Acura dealer, it ends up costing about three times that, no matter what special price is promised. There's always some "reason" for it.

And it takes longer for me to drive there, wait for them to work on it, and then drive home, compared to doing the job myself in the garage at home. But it's fun to car shop while I'm there.

When I do it myself, I go to Wal-Mart and get Mobil1 oil and a Fram oil filter. Consumer Reports tested oil filters a few years ago and said that they're far and away the best. That was a few years ago, though.


----------



## ZenUber (Feb 11, 2019)

After reading this thread, I don’t know what to do.


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

TomTheAnt said:


> Gotta love internet oil threads... :roflmao:
> 
> Anyway... If you think you are getting proper oil change for 25 bucks, then go for it. I buy two 5qt. jugs of Mobil 1 from WalMart for 25 bucks (give/take a couple bucks, depending on the deal), buy Wix 57060 filter from O'Reilly for 8 bucks and get to it. Need two jugs since I need 6 quarts for my truck and my wife's Tahoe, but the other jug lasts several oil changes.
> 
> So, 35-40 bucks for me. It costs what it costs. Not going to pay anybody to do it.


I don't have any problem with folks spending top dollar for high quality motor oil and filter.

I just think Walmart can change that oil as good as the next guy. It's not a complex job.


----------



## homelesswarlock (Dec 20, 2018)

Invest in a Mityvak that costs $70. 
Looks like this: 








Here's a video:





You can change out transmission fluid, motor oil, break fluid, power steering fluid, and whatever you want.

I Use Walmart full synthetic and it costs $16 bucks for a jug. It's cheap and it works just as well as name brand. I've read the reviews and people are quite happy with it. Walmarts conventional oil costs like $10 bucks for a jug.

I change the oil every 3k miles because that's what Limo companies do.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

Coachman said:


> I just think Walmart can change that oil as good as the next guy. It's not a complex job.


They probably can.

On the opposite side of that, you'd be surprised how difficult it is for a tire place to get the inflation pressure right.

Some years ago. I bought four new tires from Discount Tire, which is my go to place for tires. I drove out on four new Goodyears.

The car handled VERY poorly. I thought I was going to have to take them back. Until I discovered that the dimwit who inflated them put in the maximum amount of air, not the amount specified on the freaking door jam sticker. When I corrected that, the tires were great, and the car handled perfectly.

Other times, they're several pounds off. Go figure.

So every time I have a tire installed, I check each new tire after I leave the shop. I've never regretted making the decision to do that.


----------



## NOXDriver (Aug 12, 2018)

Seamus said:


> Thats a good price but there is no way that is full synthetic. I do my own full synthetic for approximately $30, which will usually cost $59-$79 if you have someone do it.
> 
> What kind of oil you using?


Do you enjoy getting ripped off?

You can do a FULL SYNTHETIC oil change for $18. Walmart Syntech 5w20 5qts full syn and supertech filter.

Don't even try to spout off that Supertech isn't good brand.

I change every 10k miles. Even with Uber miles the engine is clean and runs fine.



homelesswarlock said:


> I change the oil every 3k miles because that's what Limo companies do.


No car company on the planet has a 3k normal driving oil change limit.

With synthetic you can go 7k-10k easy.

why you throw money away? You drive for Uber, you need to save those pennies (and also just stop wasting oil).

'Every 3000 miles' was a Jiffly Lube marketing campaign. JIFFY LUBE. You take your vehicle maintenance schedule from JIFFY LUBE? May whatever deity you worship have mercy on your soul.


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

Hey hey hey now everybody. Let's remain civilized. And whatever you do, don't start debating 9 mm vs 45 ACP.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

NOXDriver said:


> Do you enjoy getting ripped off?
> 
> You can do a FULL SYNTHETIC oil change for $18. Walmart Syntech 5w20 5qts full syn and supertech filter.


Its called a "choice" not a rip off. Use whatever you want, you do it your way and I'll do it my way. Problem Solved!


----------



## TomTheAnt (Jan 1, 2019)

Coachman said:


> I just think Walmart can change that oil as good as the next guy. It's not a complex job.


I'm sure they can. It's just that I don't trust anybody else touching my vehicles unless absolutely necessary. Pretty sure I've saved quite a few bucks over the years doing it that way.

To each their own, ya know. :thumbup:


----------



## uberISorganizedcrime (Jun 14, 2019)

probably illegal now but in 7th grade I was closing down a self serve gas station, I was also the grease monkey on duty for oil changes & tire repairs, the other workers would laugh as I wrestled those tires onto the machines lol, so as bad as the wally world employees get paid so their effort generally reflects that just like uber drivers I pretty confident they rarely mess oil changes up & if they did there are cameras everywhere or you could hide your own if they do mess up.

usually a messed up oil change will be noticed quote quick since its either loose filter or loose plug both will leave a trail of oil behind ya

leaks about a half- full quart a month, EVERY month for 4 years it gets a $19.99 wally world change & have not had one issue.

It would cost me the same if not more minus the shower & 20 minutes getting dirty, no its not a difficult job if $40+ id do it myself but can do some quick shopping at a store everyones pretty much forced to shop at not because I want to, but definitely not spending a penny more than I have to to keep an uber only vehicle road worthy


----------



## MadePenniesToday (Feb 24, 2017)

I have not done an oil change myself in a few years, just because I didn't want to. I take my wife and my cars to the dealership. The dealerships near me have tacked on at least a $20 labor charge, so now it's getting expensive paying $50 or more. So I'm going to start doing them myself. That was the only service I've ever paid a dealership for.


----------



## DriverMark (Jan 22, 2018)

I use the Uber fleet code at JiffyLube, or I go to a local oil change shop that also honors the Uber fleet code as a price match. I get full synth with a 10k mile rated oil filter. Runs me about $80.

At that price, I get 3x the life out of an oil change vs standard oil, which you should change ever 3k miles. So, the price comes out to about the same. Part time, I have to change the oil about once a quarter (3-4 months).

If I took the time to do it myself, I think the cost would be about $30-35ish for oil and filter. Plus time to dispose of the oil.



BigRedDriver said:


> Recycling here is free.


Yea. Most Autozone type places you can take your oil and they have a recycle bin you can dump it in.


----------



## DMAGENT99 (Jun 17, 2017)

5W-30 Full Synthetic plus Oil Filter at Walmart = $20.00


----------



## DriverMark (Jan 22, 2018)

DMAGENT99 said:


> 5W-30 Full Synthetic plus Oil Filter at Walmart = $20.00


That's a deal. I might start doing my oil myself again. We're pinching pennies rest of year pay off a couple big ticket items we have gotten. And my kids are starting to drive, it's a good learning experience for them.


----------



## DMAGENT99 (Jun 17, 2017)

I pour the used oil back into the 5 gallon jug that had the new oil, our town has a couple weekends a year for free recycling.


----------



## Tnasty (Mar 23, 2016)

My WM takes the oil back for free in original container.An empty jug sits just right under my oil plug valve and it's very clean and easy.

https://www.fumotooildrainvalve.com/f-111.html


----------



## CarpeNoctem (Sep 12, 2018)

Christinebitg said:


> Consumer Reports tested oil filters a few years ago and said that they're far and away the best. That was a few years ago, though.


Yeah, back years ago Fram was one of the best but now they are near the bottom of the heap. I used Fram for years. It may be that oil filters are just way over-engineered now and Fram may be fine but after seeing how they are made I don't want to take the chance.


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

Coachman said:


> They drain the oil, they put the new oil in, and they change the filter. Am I missing something?


Until they forget to tighten the drain plug or putv oil in ... Good luck arguing with them


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

As far as the oil quality goes... I just use the basic grade.

I've owned quite a few cars in my lifetime. I've run some into the ground. And with all the problems I've encountered, I've never once limped into a repair shop and been told that my engine was just plain worn out... that I should have been using a better quality oil. It's never happened.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

Coachman said:


> And with all the problems I've encountered, I've never once limped into a repair shop and been told that my engine was just plain worn out... that I should have been using a better quality oil. It's never happened.


Engine wear is like corrosion. It happens slowly over time. ("Rust never sleeps.")


----------



## Gilby (Nov 7, 2017)

Bigdawg2014 said:


> Where I'm from used oil is sprayed on dirt roads to keep dust down.


Dad used to use it as bar oil in the chain saw, but that's just going to increase wear because it is so dirty.

In the old days here in this part of Wisconsin, they sprayed whey on the gravel roads to control dust. Lots of cheese factories around. I would think waste oil would make the roads slippery.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

Gilby said:


> I would think waste oil would make the roads slippery.


Actually it doesn't. It kind of binds the dirt particles together. Go figure.

But where I grew up, they used to spray hot tar on the roads. If the road really needed a lot of work, they put down a layer of gravel on it too, to create a new surface. I think it was chipped limestone, but I could be wrong. It certainly wasn't river bed gravel. That stuff gets slicker than whale snot when it's wet.

When I was in the Sahara desert at an oilfield location in 2006, they made roads by putting down gypsum. When it set up, it was very hard, and it didn't melt when it got hot.


----------



## OldBay (Apr 1, 2019)

FLKeys said:


> I doubt it is full synthetic, change the oil every 5,000 miles, do I really need full synthetic? I know at my work place we change the oil every 25,000 miles using Amsoil full synthetic. But we rotate our work trucks out every 3 years so I'm not sure what the long term benefits are of the Amsoil other than having the trucks on the road more often instead of in the shop for oil changes.


You can get Syntec (WalMart brand) full synthetic for $16 (4 qt). Filter is another $4.

20 Bucks for a synthetic oil change that will last 7,500 miles.

Probably shouldn't be going 5K miles on dino oil. 3K is recommended on traditional oil.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

OldBay said:


> Probably shouldn't be going 5K miles on dino oil. 3K is recommended on traditional oil.


The owner's manual for my 1986 Toyota recommended 7,500 miles. When I started using synthetic oil, I extended it to 10,000 miles.

I switched over at about 85,000 miles, figuring the car had a lot of life left in it. I kept the car until 276,000 miles.

I was the original owner of it, bought it in December 1985. If I'd kept it about another five years, I could have gotten "classic car" plates for it.


----------



## BigRedDriver (Nov 28, 2018)

Christinebitg said:


> The owner's manual for my 1986 Toyota recommended 7,500 miles. When I started using synthetic oil, I extended it to 10,000 miles.
> 
> I switched over at about 85,000 miles, figuring the car had a lot of life left in it. I kept the car until 276,000 miles.
> 
> I was the original owner of it, bought it in December 1985. If I'd kept it about another five years, I could have gotten "classic car" plates for it.


Oil is cheap insurance. Even with full synthetic, I'd never go over 5k, especially with most miles being city driving.


----------



## OldBay (Apr 1, 2019)

Christinebitg said:


> The owner's manual for my 1986 Toyota recommended 7,500 miles. When I started using synthetic oil, I extended it to 10,000 miles.
> 
> I switched over at about 85,000 miles, figuring the car had a lot of life left in it. I kept the car until 276,000 miles.
> 
> I was the original owner of it, bought it in December 1985. If I'd kept it about another five years, I could have gotten "classic car" plates for it.


Synthetic lasts 3x as long as traditional oil. If you are comfortable with 10K miles on synthetic, then 3.333K should be your traditional interval.

If you think 7.5K is a good traditional interval, then go 22500 on synthetic. (Those intervals are crazy long imo.)

The interval is obviously up for debate, but synthetic lasts 3x as long. Going shorter is never a bad thing.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

BigRedDriver said:


> Oil is cheap insurance. Even with full synthetic, I'd never go over 5k, especially with most miles being city driving.


These days, I follow my car's oil life indicator, which is only roughly 5,000 miles anyway.

What annoys me the most about it, though, is that it insists on reminding me all the freaking time that it's coming up. It starts at 15% oil life remaining, which is still a month or two before it gets to zero, if I'm not driving for Uber. (Which I'm not at the moment, but expect to again in the future.)


----------



## Unleaded (Feb 16, 2018)

FLKeys said:


> How much does it cost you to do your own oil change? I have a local mechanic that charges $25 for an oil change, new filter and up to 5 qts oil.
> 
> Not really sure it is worth it to change my oil myself.


You are making money and your vehicle is both your lifeline and your moneymaker. Go to a Jiffy Lube or Valvoline and let the professionals check your vehicle. They give discounts to Uber drivers. If you are not yet using it, the synthetic oil lengthens your oil life and lessens tge wear and tear of your engine and its parts. Spend the money, get the service, get the discounts and drive safe and problem free.



Christinebitg said:


> These days, I follow my car's oil life indicator, which is only roughly 5,000 miles anyway.
> 
> What annoys me the most about it, though, is that it insists on reminding me all the freaking time that it's coming up. It starts at 15% oil life remaining, which is still a month or two before it gets to zero, if I'm not driving for Uber. (Which I'm not at the moment, but expect to again in the future.)


Today's synthetic oil will boost your engine oil life to 7,000 miles, but rule of thumb is, don't wait for your engine oil light to light up. Monitor it via your mileage and have it checked at 5,500. Remember that your vehicle is running and on the road every day, all day, if that is how you Uber drive.


----------



## Gilby (Nov 7, 2017)

Christinebitg said:


> If the road really needed a lot of work, they put down a layer of gravel on it too, to create a new surface. I think it was chipped limestone, but I could be wrong. It certainly wasn't river bed gravel.


That's what they did on the street where I live a few years ago. It's called "chip sealing." There is no curb and gutter on my street, so the edges get a bit ragged over time, but it generally holds up pretty well. Some small pot holes that get patched from time to time.

As for oil, I use conventional 5W20, installed by a service shop. Used to do my own, but the cars have become harder to work on. The shop puts a sticker on the windshield recommending an oil change after 3,000 miles, but I go way beyond that on both cars. Usually before the change oil notification, though.

One thing I do pay attention to is tire rotation. I get them rotated free every 5,000 miles.


----------



## Wasted_Days (Aug 15, 2017)

$25 is a good deal for almost any car, I'm pretty curious in regards to the brand of oil and filter he's using, they're definitely not all created equal IMO.


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

Wasted_Days said:


> $25 is a good deal for almost any car, I'm pretty curious in regards to the brand of oil and filter he's using, they're definitely not all created equal IMO.


True and it's been proven


----------



## OldBay (Apr 1, 2019)

My advice. If you are using supertech Walmart oil, 15 buks plus 5 buk filter..20 bukkas and 30 minutes.

If you change every 6k miles, that is only 20 x 10 = 200 yr. With 60 k yearly miles.

I think everyone agrees synthetic will last 6 k miles. If you stretch it to 10-12k, you are only saving 100yr and may put extra wear on motor. The oil may last 12k, unclear if filters last that long.

Oth if you change every 3k, you are spending an extra 200 a year. That's not insignificant, and that's alot of labor.

My vote is Walmart syntec, fram filter, every 6k. Sweet spot.


----------



## Immoralized (Nov 7, 2017)

I change vehicle oil every 20-25k and have done years across a number of vehicles.
Typically when the vehicle is used a lot more with quality oil it degrades a lot slower so haven't needed to replace it.

That and frequent oil changes is just bad for the environment through the process of making the oil and disposing of it.
i would love to take everyone oil in this thread and run them through my cars again ? I believe they have a lot of life left in them.

I once did a test on 1 vehicle where I never changed the oil on it for 80 000 miles only topped it up with oil filter changes I found that performance did degrade a bit and noticeable after 25 000 miles but the engine coped okay. Car mileage was about 150 000 when it was sold still running. Threw in fresh oil change and it was back to purring like the day it drove out of the dealership.

People have a very irrational fear car engine blowing up. But each to their own :thumbup:


----------



## OldBay (Apr 1, 2019)

Immoralized said:


> I change vehicle oil every 20-25k and have done years across a number of vehicles.
> Typically when the vehicle is used a lot more with quality oil it degrades a lot slower so haven't needed to replace it.
> 
> That and frequent oil changes is just bad for the environment through the process of making the oil and disposing of it.
> ...


Of course, that means compression was lower because of cylinder wear.

Side effect is less power, worse gas milage, and burning oil requiring frequent top offs. Would probably also increase valve wear.

These are exactly the reasons to change oil frequently. Even though you weren't stranded and car didn't die, it was worse for wear.

You proved why ppl should change oil frequently. Motor probably got to where it was burning so much oil that topping it off frequently counted as a partial "oil change".


----------



## Immoralized (Nov 7, 2017)

OldBay said:


> Of course, that means compression was lower because of cylinder wear.
> 
> Side effect is less power, worse gas milage, and burning oil requiring frequent top offs. Would probably also increase valve wear.
> 
> ...


No valve wear or engine wear. The engine was pulled apart and inspected.
Everything was how the mechanic expect it to be for the mileage of the vehicle.

Was a petrol 2 liter 4cyl engine in which case 150k mileage and was still going is remarkable and expected to go over 200k mile now.
That and fuel consumption was unchanged either nor the power output but yes noticeable oil pressure issue probably because it been completely out of spec from not been changed.

Once fresh oil was introduced it was running and operating as normal. All the engine oil is a lubricant for the engine so the metal parts not wearing down. Of course the engine is not going to survive to a million miles nor was that the aim for the experiment nor would the car be around to even go for half million KM. Engine are rarely the component that goes in a vehicle. It usually all the smaller parts that breaks around it.

I am certainly not endorsing anyone to run a vehicle without oil change for 80 thousand miles now though it is irresponsible. But I do find it highly amusing those that change it every 3000 miles.

A lot of the time the oil expires because of old age and the addictive break down making it less effective and it a reason why they have short oil change individuals and two options. Mileage suggest by the car maker and annual change. With a vehicle that is in constant use it doesn't go through as much cold/hot cycles as the oil is always at temperature it likes to be and last a lot longer then someone that just driving it half hour per day to and from work.

Oil does go out of spec the older it gets then again you can buy oil that will stay in spec longer as well but those are usually for diesel engines which I have a few of those vehicles myself too and love them as they have super long individuals between changes without any negative drawbacks compared to petrol counterpart. That and the computer in the vehicle tells you when the oil is out of spec and needs to be changed.

Everything that you need to know about care & maintenance is in the little book that came with the car anyways. If followed the car should last you forever & a day. Doing extra maintenance or fluid change is the same as pouring that fluid down the drain. Which is very harmful to the environment. Oil companies of course love you to change their oil every time you drive the car though. The more you buy the more they make.

My lowest mileage vehicle I have around hundred thousand miles and the highest mileage vehicle I have is a bit over quarter million. So yes I am accustomed to looking after very high mileage vehicles.


----------



## OldBay (Apr 1, 2019)

Lol, that happened never.

No one ever opens an old motor that still runs just to inspect it.


----------



## Immoralized (Nov 7, 2017)

OldBay said:


> Lol, that happened never.
> 
> No one ever opens an old motor that still runs.


The hydraulic lifters seized on it and we thought it was the timing chain that broke so we pulled it apart to see what was up with it.
While the engine was in pieces we examined it and it was all in good working order or else we would of started to replace the parts that needed replacing.

What actually happened was that it was a very cold morning in which case hydraulic lifters got stuck and I could of remedy it on the spot by giving it a bit of gas. But I was turning over the engine instead of giving it a kick like I should of and engine flooded and lost compression altogether at which point I was thinking the timing chain broke or whatever.

Anyways that was the reason why the engine was pulled apart.


----------



## OldBay (Apr 1, 2019)

Lol, that happened never.

Double down, triple down..


----------



## Immoralized (Nov 7, 2017)

OldBay said:


> Lol, that happened never.
> 
> Double down, triple down..


Put up ten grand I'll get my mechanic to call you :biggrin:
And show you the receipt.
Do you want the tow guy to call you too be another ten so let make it twenty grand and I'll get them both to call you :biggrin:

Got nothing to gain by bsing you mate.

Seem like you don't get a lot of engine work done yourself. I regularly have engines stripped a year to fix parts that go wrong with it. Very costly $$$ I had rocket cover go on another car set me back a few $$$ for parts and labors. Common fault in this model of vehicles.

In another vehicle I had pretension harnessed that failed had to be replaced. Which was actually the same vehicle that had to do the rocket covers so that vehicle there cost me a bit of over a grand just this year alone.

Another vehicle last year did front rotors and probably have to do the front rotors again and fresh brake pads replaced with new set of fronts replaced this year as well since it a commercially used vehicle. Chews up brakes like no tomorrow.

Another vehicle separate from the two mentioned above did spark plugs and rear brake pads this year as well. It was misfiring a bit and noticeable but fresh set of spark plugs she was all good again. All my cars are on the road 40-80 hours per week and I keep them on the road. So I know a thing or two about doing that ?

I got a never ending list of small things in cars that break and forever replacing them. Never have I ever had to replace an engine and or transmission before because despite what you think... They are incredibly cared for. You know why? They are my bread & butter.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

Immoralized said:


> Everything that you need to know about care & maintenance is in the little book that came with the car anyways.


That's how it's supposed to work. Reality can be different.

I bought a brand new Toyota in December 1985. It was a great car, and I kept it for 16 years. However...

When I had a little over 60,000 miles on the car, the timing belt broke. I pulled up to a traffic signal, and the engine died. It wouldn't restart, and I had it towed to the dealership.

They told me that they recommended changing the timing belt every 60,000 miles. NOWHERE in the manual was there even any mention of a timing belt. Let alone that it should be changed periodically.


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

I have had many vehicles top the 200,000 mile mark on the odometer, I have always done a basic oil change every 5,000 miles even back when t was recommended to do it every 3,000 miles. It was just easier for me to remember when the odometer reached a multiple of 5,000 get the oil changed. I hate those reminder stickers o my window and peel them off the second i get in my car after I get an oil change.


----------



## Chorch (May 17, 2019)

I know I’m capable of doing it myself. But my biggest concern is what to do with the used oil...

What do you guys do with it?


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

Chorch said:


> I know I'm capable of doing it myself. But my biggest concern is what to do with the used oil...
> 
> What do you guys do with it?


In my area, NAPA hah a big oil recycle bin that anyone can dump used oil into, I have never checked anywhere else because there was no need to, My county also has a once a month time where you can drop off all kings of things to be properly disposed. Used motor oil, left over paints, house hold chemicals, batteries, etc.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

OldBay said:


> Probably shouldn't be going 5K miles on dino oil. 3K is recommended on traditional oil.


Not sure by who. Toyota recommends 5k interval for oil changes with conventional oil. I change it every 5k and put in Walmart conventional. My Camry is now at 325,000 miles and runs and sounds great.


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

I just changed my oil yesterday. I don't know if it's just me, but the engine seemed to run smoother and vibrate less after the oil change. I'm guessing it's just my imagination or it has more to do with the oil level... It was getting a little bit low before I changed it.


----------



## OldBay (Apr 1, 2019)

The Gift of Fish said:


> Not sure by who. Toyota recommends 5k interval for oil changes with conventional oil. I change it every 5k and put in Walmart conventional. My Camry is now at 325,000 miles and runs and sounds great.


Walmart conventional? For $13? When the full synthetic costs $16?

Sometimes its worth it to splurge for the REAL tomato ketchup.


----------



## Ping.Me.More (Oct 27, 2018)

Coachman said:


> I don't have any problem with folks spending top dollar for high quality motor oil and filter.
> 
> I just think Walmart can change that oil as good as the next guy. It's not a complex job.


Half the places I've gone to, including dealerships, overfill the oil by 1/2 to 1 full quart.
I think it's probably because they use a bulk dispensing machine, or they pour a 5-qt container
into an engine that uses 4.5 qts (with filter capacity included).


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

OldBay said:


> Walmart conventional? For $13? When the full synthetic costs $16?


They hardly ever have it at the Walmart I go to


----------



## OldBay (Apr 1, 2019)

Ping.Me.More said:


> Half the places I've gone to, including dealerships, overfill the oil by 1/2 to 1 full quart.
> I think it's probably because they use a bulk dispensing machine, or they pour a 5-qt container
> into an engine that uses 4.5 qts (with filter capacity included).


They are probably doing most people a favor.


----------



## Ping.Me.More (Oct 27, 2018)

OldBay said:


> They are probably doing most people a favor.


Could be, but I've heard that overfilling can be harmful if it's excessive.


----------



## Immoralized (Nov 7, 2017)

Christinebitg said:


> That's how it's supposed to work. Reality can be different.
> 
> I bought a brand new Toyota in December 1985. It was a great car, and I kept it for 16 years. However...
> 
> ...


Yep common knowledge now that timing belts have to be replaced every 5-7 years because they degrade and fall apart.
You got about 3 times more then what it was supposed to even give you. Can't be disappointed with that.

Always good to take it to the car dealer for a service every now again like every 2nd or 3rd year. See if theirs any updates in the procedure and it not expected for people to do major servicing so it not included in that little handbook. It quite a complicated and time consuming process to do a major service.

That and could quite possibly cost a grand or more. You need a few tools as well and be handy with them but you can look up how to do major car service online but it pretty advance. Mechanic can do it a lot faster and the work is solid. I've watched a mechanic do a major service on a vehicle which was quite easy to work on model but even that took him about three hours flat out. Then you have some vehicles that can take up to 6-8 hours.

All that little book contains is basic car care it is by no means mechanic work book for the make/model of the car.



MadTownUberD said:


> I just changed my oil yesterday. I don't know if it's just me, but the engine seemed to run smoother and vibrate less after the oil change. I'm guessing it's just my imagination or it has more to do with the oil level... It was getting a little bit low before I changed it.


When oil level isn't within it recommended level you have lower oil pressure in which case it give you the symptoms you just described. Usually the rule of thumb is to check oil level every 2nd week like the tyre pressure.


----------



## Nobo (Oct 22, 2017)

FLKeys said:


> How much does it cost you to do your own oil change? I have a local mechanic that charges $25 for an oil change, new filter and up to 5 qts oil.
> 
> Not really sure it is worth it to change my oil myself.


yeah just leave it with the $25 that's actually a really good price . saves you a bunch of hassle .


----------



## TomTheAnt (Jan 1, 2019)

Changed oil in my truck yesterday and while picking up the $25.xx 5qt. jug of 10W-30 Mobil 1, I had to walk past their “service” bays and once again was reminded why I would never ever let them touch my truck, or any other vehicles in my family.  

Sure, I shouldn’t judge the book by its cover, but man oh man...

So, with the $11.xx Wix 57060XP (O’Reilly was out of the rgular one for $6.99, so had to splurge for the expensive one), my oil change cost me about 37 bucks and about two hours from the time I left the house to get the oil. With the miles I drive (RS+personal), I change the oil about once a quarter. Less than 10 bucks a month. I can live with that.


----------



## CarpeNoctem (Sep 12, 2018)

$40 at the dealer with synthetic blend and OEM filter. Plus, the service is on the books at Ford. The book says every 10k and supposedly the oil life monitor is set to around 10k miles but the dealer says 5k. Go figure as to which one is right but it will be changed at every 5k.

Why? I have a 8yr, 125k bumper-to-bumper warranty that I want to protect.


----------



## NOXDriver (Aug 12, 2018)

CarpeNoctem said:


> Yeah, back years ago Fram was one of the best but now they are near the bottom of the heap. I used Fram for years. It may be that oil filters are just way over-engineered now and Fram may be fine but after seeing how they are made I don't want to take the chance.


These videos are done by uninformed that have no idea what they are talking about. Then MORE uninformed people pile on because they saw it on the internet.

wood reacts COMPLETELY DIFFERENT in oil than in water. So its 10000% safe and effective to have pressed paperboard (its not really paper, to much pulp). Filter material is more important, but to much media increases the pressure across the filter and can cause flow issues.

Fram is a perfectly fine filter. Supertech is also made by Fram, also fine. You can spend $10+ on a filter, and it WILL be better than a $4 filter, but guess what.. manufacturers sell new cars with $4 filters and guarantee them for 100k miles.


----------



## LAuberX (Jun 3, 2014)

There is a website called Bobistheoilguy.Com where people get into pretty heated battles about changing oil and filters.

the most damage I have seen to cars is from lack of maintenance, not one oil or filter over another.


----------



## TXUbering (May 9, 2018)

I used to do it on my car all the time. Then again, when I had one of these https://www.fumotooildrainvalve.com...8HFrLCQaMNLauwjpF7oii3sWHozK0-RRoCMR8QAvD_BwE it made oil changes easy. If I take my own oil and filter, there's a quick 5 minute place that will do it for me for about $20. My local dealership started offering to do it for me for $15 if I bring my own oil and filter. I'd be ok with doing it myself, but if I have someone else do it, I get to itemize (as long as I'm not doing the standard mileage write-off).


----------



## Ping.Me.More (Oct 27, 2018)

Immoralized said:


> Yep common knowledge now that timing belts have to be replaced every 5-7 years because they degrade and fall apart.


A few years ago, Camrys and Accords switched from rubber to *metal timing belts*. So,
(at least for the Camry and the Accord) no more replacement requirement for those. 
Should now last for the life of the car.


----------



## gambler1621 (Nov 14, 2017)

ZenUber said:


> After reading this thread, I don't know what to do.


Oil Change comparison:

Cheap oil change place
Uses the least expensive oil
Uses the least expensive filter
Uses the least expensive labor
It takes longer than doing it yourself,once you have the tools and have done it a couple of times yourself.
Good for about 3,000 miles

Full synthetic oil change done by you:
Use the best oil
Use the best filter
You did it. You know it was done right. You experience self-satisfaction.
Saves time
About the same cost as a cheap oil change
Good for 10,000 miles
Net time and expense - about 1/3 the cost of the cheap oil change and 1/3 the time that you are off the road for service.

Reasons not to do your own oil change:
1. Don't know how and unwilling to learn.
2. No place to do it safely
3. No tools (jack and jack stands or ramps, basic socket set, filter wrench, old rags, cardboad to catch drips and oops, oil dry, drain pan, funnel.)
4. Don't understand cost benefit analysis.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

gambler1621 said:


> 3. No tools (jack and jack stands or ramps


I just slide my sorry a** on the garage floor underneath the car, without jacking it up. That might be different if I had big boobs, but I don't.


----------



## CarpeNoctem (Sep 12, 2018)

NOXDriver said:


> These videos are done by uninformed that have no idea what they are talking about. Then MORE uninformed people pile on because they saw it on the internet.
> 
> wood reacts COMPLETELY DIFFERENT in oil than in water. So its 10000% safe and effective to have pressed paperboard (its not really paper, to much pulp). Filter material is more important, but to much media increases the pressure across the filter and can cause flow issues.
> 
> Fram is a perfectly fine filter. Supertech is also made by Fram, also fine. You can spend $10+ on a filter, and it WILL be better than a $4 filter, but guess what.. manufacturers sell new cars with $4 filters and guarantee them for 100k miles.


What struck me most is that the drain back valve that isn't. That mass of paper likely has small pieces that will get into the engine and then the rust in the housing. As I said, there may be some over-engineering there but they aren't really expecting people to cut them open so over-engineered would not be a selling point.

As to pressure across the filter, I can see that with the thicker oils (10W30 or 10W40) but should not be much of an issue with the lighter synthetics used these days. By the same token, smaller particle sizes of the lighter oils would likely need more filter media (surface area).

Just my $.02


----------



## Gilby (Nov 7, 2017)

This thread reminds me of someone I used to work with. She was from New York City and had never owned a car until she got out of college in the Midwest. She purchased a used Toyota Celica and drove from Missouri to her first job in Michigan. 

She did not even know that you need to CHECK the oil, let alone change it. She drove that car three years before finding out. Nothing bad happened.... once someone informed her, she got new oil and just kept on driving it.


----------



## Kevin.G (May 10, 2019)

Easier and faster to get your mechanic to do it.


----------



## Ping.Me.More (Oct 27, 2018)

My 2 cents on oil change frequencies, and synthetic vs non-synthetic:
Over the years, I've noticed that, when a car is new, the oil takes more miles
driven to get a "dirty oil look". As the car gets older and older, oil gets dirtier
sooner. I believe this is because over time, a certain amount of sludge can
build up in the engine. When the oil is drained, there is a thin coating
of sludge (or dirty oil anyway), left of the inside surfaces of everywhere the oil
had touched.

So, when new oil is added, it mixes with the prior thin film of dirtied oil that
remained in the engine. This makes the oil change frequency to not last as long
as it did when the car was new.

When my present car was new, I changed the synthetic oil about every 10,000 miles
for the first several years, and the old oil did not look that dirty when I changed it.
Now, 9 years later, the same car has a dirty synthetic oil look beginning at around
every 6,000-7,000 oil change miles, so I change it then.

My conclusion: The older the car, the quicker the oil gets dirty, regardless of whether
it is synthetic oil or not. Maybe if the oil had been changed every 1,000 miles, this
would not happen. (But who does _that_?)


----------



## Immoralized (Nov 7, 2017)

How the oil look is not an indication that the oil is bad.

Take diesel engines for example the oil turns her black in a month but it is definitely very good.

Year or two you can do an engine flush that will clear up a lot of the gunk and deposit.


----------



## OldBay (Apr 1, 2019)

Ping.Me.More said:


> My 2 cents on oil change frequencies, and synthetic vs non-synthetic:
> Over the years, I've noticed that, when a car is new, the oil takes more miles
> driven to get a "dirty oil look". As the car gets older and older, oil gets dirtier
> sooner. I believe this is because over time, a certain amount of sludge can
> ...


Could be because older engines have lower compression, the blow by unignited fuel gets mixed with oil.

Iow gap around pistons are bigger, more waste escapes into oil.


----------



## Kevin.G (May 10, 2019)

I get the oil changed every 3100 miles (5000kms) and I always get "your oil looks so clean".... yeah man, just another result/benefit of the cleaner/efficient burn characteristics of propane.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

Gilby said:


> She did not even know that you need to CHECK the oil, let alone change it. She drove that car three years before finding out.


I had a different experience with Toyotas. The ones I've had have used a little bit of oil. Typically a quart about every three or four months.

Great cars that you can't kill. Unless you run them out of oil.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

TXUbering said:


> I used to do it on my car all the time. Then again, when I had one of these https://www.fumotooildrainvalve.com...8HFrLCQaMNLauwjpF7oii3sWHozK0-RRoCMR8QAvD_BwE it made oil changes easy. If I take my own oil and filter, there's a quick 5 minute place that will do it for me for about $20. My local dealership started offering to do it for me for $15 if I bring my own oil and filter. I'd be ok with doing it myself, but if I have someone else do it, I get to itemize (as long as I'm not doing the standard mileage write-off).


Holy smokes. 
Never seen one of these. Might have to try it out



Gilby said:


> This thread reminds me of someone I used to work with. She was from New York City and had never owned a car until she got out of college in the Midwest. She purchased a used Toyota Celica and drove from Missouri to her first job in Michigan.
> 
> She did not even know that you need to CHECK the oil, let alone change it. She drove that car three years before finding out. Nothing bad happened.... once someone informed her, she got new oil and just kept on driving it.


It's like expiration dates. Things always last longer than what they say they'll last. 
Only exception is marriage and grandparents.


----------



## SFOspeedracer (Jun 25, 2019)

BigRedDriver said:


> I'm no expert, maybe someone else that knows better can chime in, but when I change my full synthetic at 5K it looks pretty knarly. Not sure I would trust it over that amount. And most of my miles are in town, which I believe is harder on motor oil than highway.


What car do you drive, how many miles on your engine?

I've never changed full synthetic at 5k, that is what conventional can last nowadays. I change full syn on 18 Camry (and even on old 07 Camry) every 12-15k



Trafficat said:


> I can pay $35 for a mechanic to do it with standard oil, or I can spend $20 and do it myself with full synthetic.
> 
> I do it myself now. Not because of the $15 saving, but because I don't have to wait 90 minutes in the lobby while they are servicing my car. I do it myself to save time. I use full synthetic because it only costs a few dollars more than regular oil. I'm not so convinced it does much for my car.


You will be able to go longer between changes and it thickens much slower and burns better through the components ... trust me your engine loves you for it


----------



## Unleaded (Feb 16, 2018)

FLKeys said:


> How much does it cost you to do your own oil change? I have a local mechanic that charges $25 for an oil change, new filter and up to 5 qts oil.
> 
> Not really sure it is worth it to change my oil myself.


I hope your mechanic is using synthetic oil. It has a higher viscosity and will treat your engine better. You can extend your oil changing time and mileage range. It's better to have it done professionally as the techs can check everything and earn you about impending issues and possible problem areas.


----------



## charmer37 (Nov 18, 2016)

FLKeys said:


> I doubt it is full synthetic, change the oil every 5,000 miles, do I really need full synthetic? I know at my work place we change the oil every 25,000 miles using Amsoil full synthetic. But we rotate our work trucks out every 3 years so I'm not sure what the long term benefits are of the Amsoil other than having the trucks on the road more often instead of in the shop for oil changes.


Amsoil is good stuff. I use Mobil 1 0w40 oil but I use Amsoil's fuel efficient transmission fluid.


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

FLKeys said:


> How much does it cost you to do your own oil change? I have a local mechanic that charges $25 for an oil change, new filter and up to 5 qts oil.
> 
> Not really sure it is worth it to change my oil myself.


Synthetic or non

I pay
Oil $18.99 mobil one
Filter $5.99 ac Delco
Yeah Fram does suck but it's cheaper


----------



## Las Vegas Dude (Sep 3, 2018)

35 bucks at my mechanic shop which is a fleet certified motorcraft shop for my ford truck and and they put in the motorcraft oil and filter it calls for. 5-30 syn blend


----------



## TXUbering (May 9, 2018)

gambler1621 said:


> Oil Change comparison:
> 
> Cheap oil change place
> Uses the least expensive oil
> ...


Don't forget one of the biggest reasons not to do it yourself, having to recycle the oil. Having to re-bottle it, then drive it around in your vehicle for a recycle center can be a bit of a pain. While the recycle places do collect it for free, it's still another hassle of doing it yourself. Also invoicing yourself for the labor for expense purposes might be a bit of a drawback.



Christinebitg said:


> I just slide my sorry a** on the garage floor underneath the car, without jacking it up. That might be different if I had big boobs, but I don't.


If you had big boobs, you could probably find a sorry a** that would do it for you.....


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

TXUbering said:


> Don't forget one of the biggest reasons not to do it yourself, having to recycle the oil. Having to re-bottle it, then drive it around in your vehicle for a recycle center can be a bit of a pain. While the recycle places do collect it for free, it's still another hassle of doing it yourself. Also invoicing yourself for the labor for expense purposes might be a bit of a drawback.


Every
advance
AutoZone
And most auto parts store on general take used oil


----------



## TXUbering (May 9, 2018)

Cableguynoe said:


> Holy smokes.
> Never seen one of these. Might have to try it out









Juggalo9er said:


> Every
> advance
> AutoZone
> And most auto parts store on general take used oil


Yes, but I know of none that come to your home and take it for free......


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

TXUbering said:


> Yes, but I know of none that come to your home and take it for free......


An Uber driver will take it for a minimum fare and deliver it to an auto parts store.
No need to tip


----------



## TXUbering (May 9, 2018)

Cableguynoe said:


> An Uber driver will take it for a minimum fare and deliver it to an auto parts store.
> No need to tip


haha, the dirty jugs of oil may be cleaner than some of the paxholes out there. The last place I recycled my oil was at an Autozone. The area was a small room and the floor was soaking with oil. There were 2 large oil drums and you had to pour your own oil into the containers. I can see an ant doing that ONCE....

Oh and for the record, I am ok with changing my oil on my non-Uber car, but for my uber car, $15 is perfectly fine by me.


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

Christinebitg said:


> I just slide my sorry a** on the garage floor underneath the car, without jacking it up. That might be different if I had big boobs, but I don't.


I don't think it'd be different. Big ones tend to flatten out when the lady is on her back. No particular reason I know this. :whistling:


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

MadTownUberD said:


> I don't think it'd be different. Big ones tend to flatten out when the lady is on her back. No particular reason I know this. :whistling:


Why would you assume it would be a lady with the big boobs?


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

Cableguynoe said:


> Why would you assume it would be a lady with the big boobs?


I didn't say boobs, did I? Not sure where I'm going with this...


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

MadTownUberD said:


> I don't think it'd be different. Big ones tend to flatten out when the lady is on her back. No particular reason I know this. :whistling:


Some do, some don't. I guess it depends on how perky they are.


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

Christinebitg said:


> Some do, some don't. I guess it depends on how perky they are.


Don't rub it in!


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

TXUbering said:


> Don't forget one of the biggest reasons not to do it yourself, having to recycle the oil. Having to re-bottle it, then drive it around in your vehicle for a recycle center can be a bit of a pain.


I just use a funnel and pour the used oil back into the bottle I just emptied. It helps that I'm getting it in 5 gallon bottles now.

One of these days, I'll load them all up at one time and get rid of them.



MadTownUberD said:


> Don't rub it in!


I wish I had enough for the amount of perky to be an issue. LOL


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

MadTownUberD said:


> Don't rub it in!


Why not? Isn't that the goal?


----------



## TXUbering (May 9, 2018)

Christinebitg said:


> I just use a funnel and pour the used oil back into the bottle I just emptied. It helps that I'm getting it in 5 gallon bottles now.


5 gallon or 5 qt?

And did you hear about the girl that called her local auto shop asking if they had any 710? She said that her car was low on 710 and she needed to know how much it cost....


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

TXUbering said:


> 5 gallon or 5 qt?


Oh sorry, my bad. Five quarts.


----------



## UberLAguy (Aug 2, 2015)

Lincoln MkZ Hybrid 2015.
Just acquired with 125000 miles.

I bought 2x5 quarts of Mobile 1 extended 15000 miles synthetic oil. $29X2 =$60

Mobile 1 extended performance 20000 miles filter $10

Cabin Fram air filter $14.

Total plus tax is $88.

Going to Pep boys now. They do it for $25. I hope they will throw in a free tire rotation. I will request that.

I will have 4 quarts of oil left for next one.

Also, the technician will always take out the cabin filter and air filter to sell to me. At which point I will say "hey I bought the filters already. Can you please put these back?"

Right now I am going to AutoZone to look for the right air filter. Wal-Mart only stock the one for regular engine, not the one for hybrid engine.

I will change oil probably every 10000 miles .


----------



## TPAMB (Feb 13, 2019)

They’re gonna luv u. Buy a set of ramps and other tools needed and do it yourself.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

TPAMB said:


> They're gonna luv u. Buy a set of ramps and other tools needed and do it yourself.


Who needs ramps? I just park up on the side of the road and change the oil with the car on the ground.


----------



## gambler1621 (Nov 14, 2017)

UberLAguy said:


> Lincoln MkZ Hybrid 2015.
> Just acquired with 125000 miles.
> 
> I bought 2x5 quarts of Mobile 1 extended 15000 miles synthetic oil. $29X2 =$60
> ...


You are asking for bad Karma doing this. The next drunk mechanic wearing greasy clothes that you pick up at a bar may just ask you to make a stop at Taco Bell drive through AND McDonald's drive through on the way home. I hope you oblige his request and you receive the exact same tip that you give the mechanic that works on your car. You do tip your mechanic when you ask them to go out of their way to do things that you are not paying for right?


----------



## TPAMB (Feb 13, 2019)

Buy ONLY factory oil filters. Buy in bulk. Chinese filters, like everything else they make and sell for near nothing, is shit. Use fully synthetic and shop around for best price. I’ve found as much as a 50% difference in prices for MobilOne from oil change to oil change.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

TPAMB said:


> Buy factory oil filter. Buy in bulk. Chinese filters, like everything else they make and sell for near nothing, is shit. Use fully synthetic and shop around for best price. I've found as much as a 50% difference in prices for MobilOne from oil change to oil change.


OEM filter, absolutely. Expensive oil, not so much. My car is currently at 340,000 miles with the last 120,000 on conventional Walmart oil changed every 5,000. Oil's oil - it all comes from the same refineries. The important thing is to change it regularly.


----------



## TPAMB (Feb 13, 2019)

The Gift of Fish said:


> OEM filter, absolutely. Expensive oil, not so much.


Expensive? $17.99 for 5 qts! Boy your cheap and pound foolish!


----------



## UberLAguy (Aug 2, 2015)

UberLAguy said:


> Lincoln MkZ Hybrid 2015.
> Just acquired with 125000 miles.
> 
> I bought 2x5 quarts of Mobile 1 extended 15000 miles synthetic oil. $29X2 =$60
> ...





gambler1621 said:


> You are asking for bad Karma doing this. The next drunk mechanic wearing greasy clothes that you pick up at a bar may just ask you to make a stop at Taco Bell drive through AND McDonald's drive through on the way home. I hope you oblige his request and you receive the exact same tip that you give the mechanic that works on your car. You do tip your mechanic when you ask them to go out of their way to do things that you are not paying for right?


Thanks for reminding mẹ. I will típ him well.


----------



## Matt Uterak (Jul 28, 2015)

UberLAguy said:


> Thanks for reminding mẹ. I will típ him well.


Just the Tip.

Why is your eye accented? De donde usted?


----------



## M62 (Sep 6, 2019)

FLKeys said:


> How much does it cost you to do your own oil change? I have a local mechanic that charges $25 for an oil change, new filter and up to 5 qts oil.
> 
> Not really sure it is worth it to change my oil myself.


The main reason I would do it myself, would be the ability to do it on my own time, without having to wait by a mechanic. I have two main choices at present. My regular mechanic, who's straightforward but can take an hour or so. Or a quick place that gets on my nerves with their attempts to upsell and dig up other stuff that needs doing. So I usually opt for the mechanic.


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

TPAMB said:


> Buy ONLY factory oil filters. Buy in bulk. Chinese filters, like everything else they make and sell for near nothing, is shit. Use fully synthetic and shop around for best price. I've found as much as a 50% difference in prices for MobilOne from oil change to oil change.


The onlooker filter that's junk is fram..... they are Pretty much paper


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

TPAMB said:


> Expensive? $17.99 for 5 qts! Boy your cheap and pound foolish!


Please post a link to Mobile One 5 quarts for $18.


----------



## TPAMB (Feb 13, 2019)

The Gift of Fish said:


> Please post a link to Mobile One 5 quarts for $18.


Walmart has a sale for 0W40 at that price frequently. When it goes on sale, I'll purchase enough for 2 oil changes, 3, 5 qt. Bottles.

https://www.google.com/shopping/pro...2gq6LBpC8LyMT8gEdo-QkZ9iLFQ,cdl:1,prmr:1,cs:1


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

The Gift of Fish said:


> Please post a link to Mobile One 5 quarts for $18.


Meijer.....


----------



## TPAMB (Feb 13, 2019)

Here's $5 off Mobile1 on Ibotta:

https://ibotta.com/rebates/424423/mobil-1-motor-oil?friend=csiktem


----------



## Dekero (Sep 24, 2019)

I found a guy on Facebook marketplace near me that sells off brand MASTER BRAND synthetic OIL FOR $10 BUX A CASE FOR 10W-30 6 QUARTS... I BUY 4-5 cases at time in case he runs out... Makes changing oil stupid cheap... 

Might want to look up OIL In your FB Marketplace and see if you got a "Guy" lol


----------



## freddieman (Oct 24, 2016)

MyJessicaLS430 said:


> See the invoice copy from the previous maintenance. I have no idea why people would like to do the job themselves while it can be done by the dealer for about $30. They know what the best is for my car. Not only do I keep myself free from dirt and grease (I watched my dad doing that before, no thanks particularly with the heat in TX), there is also free wifi, coffee and doughnuts. Tired of waiting? My service advisor is always happy to offer me their latest ES / RX models as a loaner ?.
> 
> View attachment 328273
> 
> ...


Many dealers put too much oil in the car. Make sure its in the right range according to dipstick. Its better to be slightly under filled than overfilled with oil.


----------



## RideshareUSA (Feb 7, 2019)

FLKeys said:


> How much does it cost you to do your own oil change? I have a local mechanic that charges $25 for an oil change, new filter and up to 5 qts oil.
> 
> Not really sure it is worth it to change my oil myself.


Castrol Edge Extended
15,000 oil changes with Fram extended/gold filter.
No problems whatseover.


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

RideshareUSA said:


> Castrol Edge Extended
> 15,000 oil changes with Fram extended/gold filter.
> No problems whatseover.


Fram is a paper garbage filter


----------



## RideshareUSA (Feb 7, 2019)

Juggalo9er said:


> Fram is a paper garbage filter


The base models are.
Not the premium 20,000 mile models.


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

RideshareUSA said:


> The base models are.
> Not the premium 20,000 mile models.


I got a Mobil1 20,000 mile filter recently...put it on my car a week ago. It will last me 6 months, at which point I'll change my oil again because the weather will be warm enough (presumably). In the meantime I'll just keep topping off the Castrol Edge High Mileage 5w-20....about one quart per month.


----------



## Jtnjdrive (Mar 21, 2019)

Trafficat said:


> I can pay $35 for a mechanic to do it with standard oil, or I can spend $20 and do it myself with full synthetic.
> 
> I do it myself now. Not because of the $15 saving, but because I don't have to wait 90 minutes in the lobby while they are servicing my car. I do it myself to save time. I use full synthetic because it only costs a few dollars more than regular oil. I'm not so convinced it does much for my car.


It's good to do it yourself so you don't become a helpless moron.


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

Jtnjdrive said:


> It's good to do it yourself so you don't become a helpless moron.


I agree. Even if you're not saving that much money I feel it's always good to be in touch with mechanical skills.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

Juggalo9er said:


> Fram is a paper garbage filter


What brand(s) of oil filters do you use and recommend?


----------



## RideshareUSA (Feb 7, 2019)

Christinebitg said:


> What brand(s) of oil filters do you use and recommend?


Fram Ultra Synthetic. Rated for up to 20,000 miles. Use in conjunction with any synthetic oil of your choice.


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

Christinebitg said:


> What brand(s) of oil filters do you use and recommend?


Many videos on you tube can better answer this... people cut them open and weigh everything...fram is terrible


----------



## 2kwik4u (Aug 27, 2019)

MadTownUberD said:


> I agree. Even if you're not saving that much money I feel it's always good to be in touch with mechanical skills.


Came here to say this.

Doing your own oil change is a good time to look around/under/over the engine bay. Check for obvious leaks, items wearing, belt condition, hose condition. Takes 10-15min to have a good "look over" the engine bay. If you do this from the first time you purchase a car, then you can find things that "look different" and either investigate yourself, or find someone to help diagnose.

Something many folks FORGET to do while doing an oil change.....grease fittings. Ball joints, Tie Rod Ends, steering linkages, carrier bearings, and other such items need a shot of grease on a semi-regular basis. Typically oil changes places will do this for you while you're there as part of the package cost you're paying. Doing it at home, it's often overlooked. Super easy and cheap, and again, gives you a reason to look the machine over for early signs of future problems.



Juggalo9er said:


> Many videos on you tube can better answer this... people cut them open and weigh everything...fram is terrible


Have a friend that fields an NHRA car. Lost an engine to a FRAM filter coming apart under high oil pressure condition. Once we cut it open......never again will I run one of those. I use WIX (NAPA brand) with good success.


----------



## RideshareUSA (Feb 7, 2019)

Juggalo9er said:


> Many videos on you tube can better answer this... people cut them open and weigh everything...fram is terrible


Wrong! Do your research. State fact, not meritless opinion.


----------



## 2kwik4u (Aug 27, 2019)

RideshareUSA said:


> Wrong! Do your research. State fact, not meritless opinion.


Like how BMW's are the best car evAr?!!?!?

The irony is thick on the boards today.


----------



## RideshareUSA (Feb 7, 2019)

2kwik4u said:


> Like how BMW's are the best car evAr?!!?!?
> 
> The irony is thick on the boards today.


No, in my opinion the best car is a Rolls Royce, but way out of my range. Oh well, perhaps one day?


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

2kwik4u said:


> Came here to say this.
> 
> Doing your own oil change is a good time to look around/under/over the engine bay. Check for obvious leaks, items wearing, belt condition, hose condition. Takes 10-15min to have a good "look over" the engine bay. If you do this from the first time you purchase a car, then you can find things that "look different" and either investigate yourself, or find someone to help diagnose.
> 
> ...


It's well documented in Acadias that the paperv will destroy the motor






Fram upgraded tough guard.... made from none other than paper


----------



## 858 (May 10, 2018)

I could change the oil on my car. Though I hate to hassle with it. I use synthetic for 10k files average. Then I have it done at the Toyota Dealership for a pretty lousy price. I think it's usually around $80-$90. Car is 5 years old, always serviced at Toyota. I will likely sell at around 100k miles and think it will attract more buyers to have all service records from Toyota. Figure 5 oil changes for $450 or so. The first oil changes were covered with Toyota standard service that comes with new cars. I have had no problems with the car. Replaced the tires once and did the air and intake filter myself.


----------



## hretiuis (Jul 16, 2019)

Thats a good price but there is no way that is full synthetic. I do my own full synthetic for approximately $30, which will usually cost $59-$79 if you have someone do it.


----------



## TPAMB (Feb 13, 2019)

Christinebitg said:


> What brand(s) of oil filters do you use and recommend?


Factory filters only!


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

hretiuis said:


> Thats a good price but there is no way that is full synthetic. I do my own full synthetic for approximately $30, which will usually cost $59-$79 if you have someone do it.


So mobil one super synthetic is not synthetic...hmmmm


----------



## TPAMB (Feb 13, 2019)

hretiuis said:


> Thats a good price but there is no way that is full synthetic. I do my own full synthetic for approximately $30, which will usually cost $59-$79 if you have someone do it.


From my recollection, as a teenager, this was one of if not the first, fully synthetic oils available to the consumer. It is indeed fully synthetic. Get your facts straight son.


----------



## Skorpio (Oct 17, 2017)

Also remember oil change every 3 months or 3,000 miles.. its the biggest scam ever.

Check your oil color.. and change as it get darker.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

Skorpio said:


> Check your oil color.. and change as it get darker.


That wouldn't have worked on the VW Rabbit Diesel I used to have. The oil was jet black after a few hundred miles.


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

Christinebitg said:


> That wouldn't have worked on the VW Rabbit Diesel I used to have. The oil was jet black after a few hundred miles.


Because it's completely untrue


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

Juggalo9er said:


> Because it's completely untrue


You're probably right.

Are you saying that the change in color is from things that don't affect the lubricity of the oil?

In the case of that Volkswagen I had, I think it's because it generated a lot of sooty particulate.


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

Christinebitg said:


> You're probably right.
> 
> Are you saying that the change in color is from things that don't affect the lubricity of the oil?
> 
> In the case of that Volkswagen I had, I think it's because it generated a lot of sooty particulate.


Did the vw have gdi?
I know a lot of honda didn't 1.5l have problems with gas diluting the oil


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

Juggalo9er said:


> Did the vw have gdi?


No, it was a diesel.


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

Christinebitg said:


> No, it was a diesel.


.... completely unfamiliar with diesel....


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

Christinebitg said:


> You're probably right.
> 
> Are you saying that the change in color is from things that don't affect the lubricity of the oil?
> 
> In the case of that Volkswagen I had, I think it's because it generated a lot of sooty particulate.


Yeah I wonder about that too. Soot is one thing and shouldn't be a problem. However I believe there are acidic byproducts from the combustion process that can result in wear and tear long-term. So a lot of soot in your oil is evidence of those byproducts as well.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

MadTownUberD said:


> So a lot of soot in your oil is evidence of those byproducts as well.


Or it's just because it was a VW. But I understand what you're saying.

I put 114,000 miles on it. It really was a good car, especially for back then. I bought it brand new in 1980.

First car that I ever turned over the odometer. And it was back when they weren't graphic displays. The odometer read 00000.0 when it happened.

I remember where I was -- on the beltway around Washington DC. I lived in MD at the time.

The engine was still great when I finally traded it in. It was everything else that was going out. I lived through a CV joint failure, A/C failure, that kind of stuff. Got a brand new Celica, which was also a great car.


----------



## Youburr (Aug 22, 2019)

I always let a shop do my oil changes because I enjoy overheating due to oil leak caused by improper drain plug reinstall. No, I always change it myself. I do it cheaper, faster, and use the better stuff... mobile 1 full synth, high-mile filter, free curbside recycling, aluminum washer, precision torque down... Honda is so easy to change its a wonder...


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

Youburr said:


> I always let a shop do my oil changes because I enjoy overheating due to oil leak caused by improper drain plug reinstall. No, I always change it myself. I do it cheaper, faster, and use the better stuff... mobile 1 full synth, high-mile filter, free curbside recycling, aluminum washer, precision torque down... Honda is so easy to change its a wonder...


Please don't say you have a 1.5l Honda


----------



## Youburr (Aug 22, 2019)

Juggalo9er said:


> Please don't say you have a 1.5l Honda


Dual overhead 2.4


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

Youburr said:


> Dual overhead 2.4


Make sure that timing belt gets replaced


----------



## Youburr (Aug 22, 2019)

Juggalo9er said:


> Make sure that timing belt gets replaced


It's all good, I know Vietnamese people.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

TXUbering said:


> If I take my own oil and filter, there's a quick 5 minute place that will do it for me for about $20.


20 bucks for 5 minutes' work sounds pretty good to me. $240 per hour.


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

Youburr said:


> It's all good, I know Vietnamese people.


It's not that difficult


----------



## TXUbering (May 9, 2018)

The Gift of Fish said:


> 20 bucks for 5 minutes' work sounds pretty good to me. $240 per hour.


Umm, 5 minutes? Really? So let me guess, you just let the oil drain into the yard? Now I wonder if you've ever changed the oil in your vehicle before. It takes more than 5 minutes for me to get the used oil in a container that's suitable for me to drive to my nearest recycling center (I don't just throw oil jugs into my vehicle as I want to make sure the oil doesn't leak).

I'm perfectly ok with $20 for what you think takes "5 minutes", but I guess you might want to save all the money you can, to find a watch that actually works.


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

TXUbering said:


> Umm, 5 minutes? Really? So let me guess, you just let the oil drain into the yard? Now I wonder if you've ever changed the oil in your vehicle before. It takes more than 5 minutes for me to get the used oil in a container that's suitable for me to drive to my nearest recycling center (I don't just throw oil jugs into my vehicle as I want to make sure the oil doesn't leak).
> 
> I'm perfectly ok with $20 for what you think takes "5 minutes", but I guess you might want to save all the money you can, to find a watch that actually works.


It's saving money and knowing it's actually done... look up jiffy lube scams


----------



## TXUbering (May 9, 2018)

Juggalo9er said:


> It's saving money and knowing it's actually done... look up jiffy lube scams


I don't go to Jiffy Lube, I go to a local dealership, and they have a waiting area that lets you watch them perform the oil change. If you factor in your time, it's almost a wash (at least based on what I'm paying for).


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

TXUbering said:


> I don't go to Jiffy Lube, I go to a local dealership, and they have a waiting area that lets you watch them perform the oil change. If you factor in your time, it's almost a wash (at least based on what I'm paying for).


Service departments always recommend unneeded services... like charging me for spark plugs when I drove a diesel.....


----------



## TXUbering (May 9, 2018)

Juggalo9er said:


> Service departments always recommend unneeded services... like charging me for spark plugs when I drove a diesel.....


Just because they recommend it doesn't mean you have to do it. My doctor recommended less red meat, so for lunch I went to a Barbecue restaurant.


----------



## losiglow (Dec 4, 2018)

I'll probably be changing my own oil until I physically can't anymore. I've had quick-lube places screw it up twice now. Once they didn't remove the previous oil filter gasket so oil spewed everywhere once I got on the freeway. The other time they stripped the oil pan threads. 

I'm also picky about my oil. Pennzoil Ultra Platinum and a Royal Purple filter.


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

losiglow said:


> I'll probably be changing my own oil until I physically can't anymore. I've had quick-lube places screw it up twice now. Once they didn't remove the previous oil filter gasket so oil spewed everywhere once I got on the freeway. The other time they stripped the oil pan threads.
> 
> I'm also picky about my oil. Pennzoil Ultra Platinum and a Royal Purple filter.


Don't forget about the dealership rotating someone's tires, not tightening the lug nuts, then arguing in court that tightening lug nuts is not part of a tire rotation


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Seamus said:


> Thats a good price but there is no way that is full synthetic. I do my own full synthetic for approximately $30, which will usually cost $59-$79 if you have someone do it.
> 
> What kind of oil you using?


You can get wal mart brand "SUPER TECH" For $17.00 a gallon.
Used to be $14.00 a gallon.(5 quarts)
( all i run in my lawnmowers & pressure washers)
Rural king farm store has a synthetic for $13.00 for 5 quarts.



losiglow said:


> I'll probably be changing my own oil until I physically can't anymore. I've had quick-lube places screw it up twice now. Once they didn't remove the previous oil filter gasket so oil spewed everywhere once I got on the freeway. The other time they stripped the oil pan threads.
> 
> I'm also picky about my oil. Pennzoil Ultra Platinum and a Royal Purple filter.


Penzoil is owned by " Quaker State" for last 20 years.


----------



## Bbonez (Aug 10, 2018)

How about this deal? $10 minus $10 rebate = Free oil at Autozone:


----------



## TPAMB (Feb 13, 2019)

Sold out!


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

Bbonez said:


> How about this deal? $10 minus $10 rebate = Free oil at Autozone:
> View attachment 380484
> 
> View attachment 380485


Nice find


----------



## Bbonez (Aug 10, 2018)

Juggalo9er said:


> Nice find


Thanks I even found some in 0W-20 for the Prius.


----------



## BigRedDriver (Nov 28, 2018)

Bought a car several weeks ago. 3 years old, 25,000 miles on it. Pretty good deal.

as part of the deal they did an oil change.

Earlier today I did an oil change in my other car. Decided to check the oil dip stick on the new car since it was cold. IT WAS WAY OVER THE FULL LINE.

Drained the oil out and got 6 1/4 quarts out of it. It takes 4 7/8th quarts per the owners manual.

Lucky we hadn’t driven it much or that could have been a disaster.

if you allow others to do your oil changes. Check the dipstick afterwards. These guys hire idiots.


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

BigRedDriver said:


> Bought a car several weeks ago. 3 years old, 25,000 miles on it. Pretty good deal.
> 
> as part of the deal they did an oil change.
> 
> ...


Easy way to blow the seals out


----------



## BigRedDriver (Nov 28, 2018)

Juggalo9er said:


> Easy way to blow the seals out


last time I let a company change my oil they over tightened the filter and it leaked oil out. Glad I caught it before it was too late.

that was 15 years ago.


----------



## TPAMB (Feb 13, 2019)

Mobil1 0W40 back on sale at Walmart Mobil1 0W40 3 Pack 5Qt. Bottles


----------

